# nigerian wont shut up!!!



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

First off, im new here. Hey everyone.

I have 2 nigerians dwarfs. One is more than a year old, and the other is 4 months old. During the day(and sometimes night) she screams and I have 3 nearby neighbors that are probably really annoyed, along with me. She eats 3 times a day and has plenty of water. How do I get her to shut up??!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

I feel your pain! We have the same situation at times worse than others. I think if all her needs are met, than ignore her! Some goats are louder than others but I do notice that goats are creatures of habit- if they get your attention by screaming they keep on doing it!


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

Feed her less often! LOL I notice the more often mine are fed, the more they holler anytime they see me. My dry does who aren't heavy bred only get grained once a day and let me tell you, they holler much less often than the kids and milkers who get it twice! If they get fed frequently, they start thinking anytime they see you it is time to eat! Whatever you do, do NOT feed her to make her shut up as that will only reinforce it..you gotta ignore her!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Agreed Carissa!!!! It's like eating chocolate and then not being able to have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm in the same situation with a Boer/Nubian 4-H wether who may not make it to fair time at this rate. We have close neighbors who are not happy with his SCREAMING. Then he gets the others going, and we have a chorus of SCREAMING. We will have to try the once a day feeding. This may sound bad, but they make collars for dogs who don't stop barking...any thoughts?


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I heard that the bark collars dont work because someone tried it and their goat screamed through the shocks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely don't use a shock collar on a goat. They just are not smart enough to figure it out. 

How much feed are they getting? And what are you feeding? Do they have a good sized pen? Do they have a good shelter? Do they have consistent fresh water? 

I personally free choice the hay and my goats are quiet the entire time. When did you get your goats? They may need a little more time to settle in and get used to everything.
Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to TGS we are happy to have you with us..... :wave: 

As mentioned ..how long have you had these goats and is it the 4 month old the one that is screaming? was she recently weaned or is the mother the other goat you have?


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Even if she isn't recently weaned, maybe you could go to your neighbors and tell them that she is, that she's upset, and that she will calm down, they might be more understanding, maybe bring some cookies or something over to sweeten the deal - then use some of the techniques that people mentioned (like the free choice hay) I also had a horse sweet feed treat ball hanging in their pen at first, when it was winter and no one could/wanted to go outside, it swung freely so they had to work at getting anything and they would play with it for hours.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

If all you do is feed her when you go out then that's what she thinks you do when you appear. I have a screamer 3 1/2 months...he is just weaned and thinks when I come he should eat. He is getting quieter over time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
Sounds like others have it covered.


----------



## kovet (Jan 9, 2011)

My goats get about 1/4 of alfalfa flake 3 times a day. They have a large pen with fresh water available at all times, a tree stump, and a homemade table to jump on. They also have a very nice 3 sided shelter- with a tiled roof!!!
Sometimes if I don't feed them in the middle of the day they get to come out of their pen and play with my jack russell mix(who loves them), and free feed.
My 2 goats are not related. I got the 1 yr old in January, and the 4 month old in April.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would up the feed. Is 1/4 per goat or for the pair? I would be feeding about 1 flake per goat per day at least. It's good if they have feed left over...they'll munch on it throughout the day and night. If they're cleaning up all their food...they're not getting enough. 

Try feeding 2x daily though instead of 3x. This way they are a little less expecting of you to feed them every time you go out to the pen.


----------



## MindieRose (Apr 28, 2011)

It doesn't matter how often I feed mine, my nubian and one of the nubian x's will holler anytime they see me, or any other person. My pb nubian has done it since we got her as a baby a couple of years ago. It's like they are saying "HEY LOOK AT ME! COME SEE ME!". Its so high pitched and sooooo loud. I wish I knew a way to quiet them some. They can have food in there with them and they will do it.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I also have some screaming Nigerians! They are loud and very persistent about it. I have a friend who is biased that Nubians are loud and annoying, The look on her face was priceless when she figured out all that noise was coming for the Nigerians and Not the Nubians.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Last year when I got my first two nubian goats my wether screamed so much I told my husband if he keeps it up we will have to sell him. It seemed like he had plenty of food, but it wasn't until we built a manger that he could eat out of any time did he settle down. He was big for his age and I think ate more than most. I also saw hay available but didn't realize the quantity that they waste. It was a real learning experience for me. He still yells when I am outside but I expect that now. He can get quite insistent at times because it will start out with an occasional "Ma" with a casual voice then work its way up to a high pitch insistent voice which is a scream. He is the one with the most personality out of all my goats. He is also the biggest baby of all of them (typical boy).


----------

